# Lets play a litle game.



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I have no idea what is neede to show except hooves trimmed and body shaved. Lets pretend this girl is a yearling I'm gonna show. I have bathed, shaved her body, and trimmed her hooves. How on earth do you shave faces? I tried it but gave up quickly because it looked terrible! She's an Alpine/Nubian who is my scape goat. I did my first tattooing, and clipping job on her. The tattoos are upside down and the clip was horrible. I waited for a couple months and clipped her again. It looked decent anyway.

How does it look? I didn't clip her tail right. That much I know.


















Hooves... Are they trimmed good enough? Do they need rasped? How about the hair around the hoof? 






















































Sorry for so many questions. I'm just starting out in the showing world.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, so her body overall looks pretty good. It looks a bit uneven on the black but it is usually that way with darker colored goats and within a few days it fills in. So you want to clip around her teats and belly the best you can. The legs could use a little more work, I usually like to go in an upward motion with my clippers on the legs and I go with the grain of the fur on the body. The sides of her hooves are good, but if you go in fitting & showmanshipwith her than you want to take a small scrub brush and scrape off all the dried pieces of dung and dirt. The bottom of the hoof looks best if you file it, so it all is even.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks pretty good. :hi5: I would go back to those legs though and make sure the shaving is even...looks like there are some places you missed...I would just touch those up. :thumb:
As for her hooves...you can probably take more toe off...especially that outer wall...don't take anymore heal off though. But for showing...they should be just fine how they are. If it's a showmanship class though, i'd straighten them out a little more. Shave a little bit more off the tail going towards the tip. Don't take anymore of the little "poof" at the end off though. 
For shaving heads...I take my goat's head out of the stanchion. Wrap my arm around the neck and hold the chin with my hand. This can sometimes take awhile. Then I just start shaving the top neck/head and once I get at about the ears I put the goat back in the stanchion and get the face finished. I go sideways on the cheeks...against the hair under the jaw...and then just by the ears and top of head...bridge of nose...as needed. If you do this before the show with enough time for the hair to come back a bit then it should even up any patches or rough spots. :thumb:


----------

